# hempfest 2013 - rant - post your story



## luxeprimal (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't believe I missed hemp fest again this yr. The last time I went was two years ago and it sucked, not actual hemp fest itself but i got some of my stuff stolen, found and stolen again! and just other drama that ensues when its hot and there's too many damn people but that's what makes it fun I guess and I never got so much free weed & stony baked goods (which if you thought was a hemp fest myth its not) which is was why I didn't really go last yr.. Or i think I was in LA at that time (???) (cant remember smoked hella weed in Cali too) and then i said i would go this yr for sure even if i had to go alone cos your bound to meet ppl but i was like "fuck it" & I especially had no incentive to go alone considering I'd be sitting in traffic in a hot ass bus for like 2 hours just to get there and and walk all confused until they close and hour after that (they start getting ppl out pretty early). There's also been a lot of shootings downtown and a bus driver even got shot dead a week ago for not letting some deranged thug ride for free even most of the bus drivers here are pretty lax when you don't have enough money or don't have any at all if your just honest about it 9like most things you never know if your honest and just ask) and don't fucking pull out a gun! So yeah I stayed home and drank these cheap single serving bottles of wine that where on sale at Bartel's for like 2 for 3 dollars and got a pretty bad hangover later that same night! Which by the way tasted like rubbing alcohol and grape kool aide. Which is probably what the stoner gods wanted because I was too lazy and too much of a pussy to take a risk and go anyway. I guess there's always next yr but this yr was probably the yr to go. I always wondered about going down there after the festival and wondering if there's leftover weed from the day before but that's just too fiendish guess its time to quite again! I guess that's why I was looking forward cos I don't smoke regularly or a try no too anymore these days and that was gonna be my last hurrah before school, oh well. Anyway so yeah that's my hemp fest story. I drank cheap Bartel's wine and got a hangover the same day and now I wanna read about how much fun I missed cos I still have more wine and I can cry about how lame I am.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 25, 2013)

nice story


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 27, 2013)

i hate to be a grammar nazi, but you should use the return key more often.


----------



## luxeprimal (Aug 27, 2013)

who's concerned with grammar when writing on forums or making comments its not an essay but okay


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 27, 2013)

luxeprimal said:


> who's concerned with grammar when writing on forums or making comments its not an essay but okay



Well, i don't know if you noticed, but paragraphs make it easier to read what you're saying. And you look smarter


----------



## luxeprimal (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, I have noticed that but I also noticed that without the indentation I still somehow comprehend everything and don't feel an urge to notify the writer about my findings especially when what I'm reading is online, informal and not in a book or article because I don't want to seem like a grammar nazi esp when its about punctuation. And I don't want to look smart, I want to be smart. If I wanted to look smart I'd wear thick black frame glasses and correct peoples grammar/punctuation on forum post when it had anything to do with the post.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 27, 2013)

luxeprimal said:


> Yes, I have noticed that but I also noticed that without the indentation I still somehow comprehend everything and don't feel an urge to notify the writer about my findings especially when what I'm reading is online, informal and not in a book or article because I don't want to seem like a grammar nazi esp when its about punctuation. And I don't want to look smart, I want to be smart. If I wanted to look smart I'd wear thick black frame glasses and correct peoples grammar/punctuation on forum post when it had anything to do with the post.



Geez, relax, it was just a suggestion. No need to freak out.


----------



## Pepin (Oct 17, 2013)

People defend ignorance to the end.


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hemp fest? Where was that one? I know there is a Harvest fest in Maine every year.


----------

